# ARTICLE: "Which MBTI type has the least friends?"



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Please tell me I'm not the only one that thinks this is nonsense

Which MBTI type has the least friends? | Which MBTI Type…

So many wrong assumptions...

I v E


"The first factor to be considered is introversion vs. extroversion. Introverts are naturally more shy than extroverts. They dislike discussions *(no)* and are more inclined to sit around by themselves. This lack of confidence *(Lack of confidence? Where this come from?)* can result in being socially isolated, with a limited amount of friends and a much more quiet atmosphere. As a result, the introverts are less likely to have friends than extroverts. *(Introverts DO prefer to have a smaller circle of friends, but not because they are social outcasts/don't like talking to people).*

S v N


N: the sparkers of creativity. S: the logical *(this is the definition of Thinker...I can't imagine this person has actually read over what they wrote)*, trend-setting drivers *(nothing to do with sensing)* of society. Which one do you think has less friends? Unfortunately for the creative people, it’s you guys. Society is a very harsh place, in which you can only top the charts by being “normal.” This means you have to be fashionable, dominant *(nothing to do with S or N)* and an all-round factual *(Again, T vs F, not S vs N!) *person. In fact, the only real way to be a popular as an N is by a) being funny through your creativity or b) being approved by many sensors so your theories are recognised and approved of. *(lol, I don't even....)* An example of this is Galileo. He initially endured great criticism because of his new approach to concepts, discovering that the planets revolve around the Sun (not the Earth.) However, soon other sensors (SJs, ≠ all sensors) approved of his idea, until eventually it was confirmed and accepted that his theory was correct. *(I'm sure every other non cherry-picked intuitive faces the same problems in everyday life? Please, intuitives' creativity is probably one of the last things preventing them from having friends.)* So if you’re creative and wish to advance society, intially you’ll be less popular, but maybe soon when others discover your talents the tables will turn!

T v F

Thinking and feeling does not play a massive role, but can contribute to a small extent. For example, the ‘T’ characteristic is useful in critical evaluation. You can make someone feel less important than you simply by saying things straight out to their face. For instance, “I hate you, I don’t want to be your friend because you’re a loser.” (*That sounds like Fi gone sour/peer pressure of befriending a loser. NOT thinker charecteristics.)* Quite likely to make you lose more friends than gain friends, right? Not in contemporary times. Hanging out with less popular kids will lower your reputation *(lower your reputation among only the popular ones)*, a key element in having the least friends. In other words, an F is likely to have less friends because they don’t reject the less popular kids straight to their face. *(And this is all based on the assumption that the modern day world is completely populated by immature middle schoolers, so this paragraph can be thrown away).*

J v P

Finally, the J vs. P. It’s common knowledge that perceivers are more adaptable to their surroundings than judgers. This means they’ll be able to adjust themselves to society, fitting in with new trends which allows them to be popular. *(this is an SJ TRAIT, NOT Perceiver. If anything, perceivers would be the LAST to fit in with trends.)* In addition to this, perceivers live in the moment, spurring on through difficult conditions and sharing their enthusiasm *(P ≠ enthusiasm)* with others. It is for this reason that J has been selected as the last letter, as they don’t have such traits.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Ugh.

tenchar


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

What did I just read? Slowly back away...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Bad assumptions and bad grammar. All in all, it's the sort of article to ignore.


----------



## Scylaax (Dec 22, 2011)

Damn right. I think that guy NEEDS to know about cognitive functions too before getting to talk things on Myers-Briggs.

Introversion doesn't mean shyness at all, it's a mental disposition that makes contact with others tire you and that you're meant to spend some time alone to recover. That guy is completely mixing introversion with shyness. There ARE shy extroverts, they aren't by any mean, meant to be more... assertive than introverts. They just work on a different mechanism. Also extroverts may know more people, but that doesn't mean they're closer to more people than an introvert would be.

He's also mixing S with J (trend-setting driver, which is SJ, not S) ; Being logical/illogical is more about Te/Ti and where does this cognitive function lie. Creativity isn't by any mean an N trait, a musical composer can perfectly be an S (however I think Art is something that Ns are more headed to be interested in because it conveys more things than simply a pleasure to your senses - but then again, it's another creativity), creativity is I think, more a J/P thingy ; Also, that guy is heavily implying that Ns are some sort of bohemian people that are super creative and misunderstood and opposed to the Sensors that are perfectly integrated people... you can get really far with this, but you'll ultimately be wrong... it's a fallacious dichotomy, god.

I have nothing to add for the T v F part. It's all about keeping a neutrality or a partiality in your statements, Feelers may have a more intransigeant interest on making things work with people in general, but it doesn't mean at all that thinkers are asshole or whatever...

And you can't just reduce the relation an individual can have with other people by deducting things about him being a J or a P, it's just a wrong way to handle this problem, it's too dialectic. The influence it has on the type generally can't be handled in one single way, ISTJs may fit because they stick to the standards, INTJs may perfectly stick with it if the environment meet their expectations and doesn't prevent them much to achieve what they want, but on the other way it can perfectly be chaotic. Ps can just adapt how they'll behave according to some situations, if there isn't any rule, they are likely to perfectly adapt, but on the other hand, if there are too much rules to handle, it'll be a utter chaos (my INFP friend once screwed up one of his date because he thought too much about being all clean and applying to the rules, and things would have being way better if he just thought about being himself ; isn't it what being a P is about ?).

There can be some minor changes to the number of friend a person can have according to the type (Extroverts are probably led to know more people than Introverts, sure, okay, since they're more led to just talk with somebody for the sake of talking), but it isn't sufficient to state that somebody will be more of a loner than another person because of its type. I'm all okay to say that an ENFP will have more "friends" than an INFJ, but I really think the type is just something that influence some mental dispositions, and I mean, the true dispositions that may increase the probability for you to be more headed to enjoy the contact with random people or being a loner by nature.
There's just a subtle context different for an individual to have friends to hang out with and being alone, really, generally talking. You can't really be truly accurate when it comes to that kind of thing, just states things by evalutating probabilities, I guess.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> If anything, perceivers would be the LAST to fit in with trends.)


Really? What makes you think this? Se-doms are pretty quick to fit in with trends from what I've seen. Te-doms/auxes aren't typically trendy people from what I've seen either.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Really? What makes you think this? Se-doms are pretty quick to fit in with trends from what I've seen. Te-doms/auxes aren't typically trendy people from what I've seen either.


I always thought SJs were the ones who tend to try to fit in.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Mr. Limpopo said:


> I always thought SJs were the ones who tend to try to fit in.


Eh, not really (this is a total stereotype and myth perpetuated by Keirsey's system - ISTJs don't make much of an effort in my experiences with them). The Se doms are the ones who pay the most attention to external aesthetics that are "in" and progressive and popular, since this is essentially what Se cares about, everything that is aesthetically appealing in the "here and now." They also tend to appeal to reality as it is in the present moment, since this is their main ego perspective (Se-doms), so what counts in present time and making the most of it while staying away from the uncertainty of intuition is probably what results in this. Si is not oriented "in the moment" at all. These people tend to be more inclined to go by what they're comfortable with from past experience, so fitting in usually isn't that high on their list of priorities (of course, the extroverted types would be more concerned with this on average). In general, the idea of "fitting in" is associated with extroverted functions, since the extroverted functions appeal to group standards over individual standards like the introverted functions, but socially, I think "fitting in" can be most stereotypically associated with Se or Fe (either the external aesthetic (being comfortable with a stable external perspective) or, for Fe, group values, which tend to vary more, so "fitting in" might come harder for Fe types with differing values than Se types, since the perception of Se is much more fluid than Fe, which is a judgement function).


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, I'm so glad I'm a sensor and my lack of creativity or original thought allows me to have friends!


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Eh, not really (this is a total stereotype and myth perpetuated by Keirsey's system - ISTJs don't make much of an effort in my experiences with them).


Yeah, I'm basically totally unaware of the trends and stuff, I pay attention to them if they are interesting or they are good on their own merits, but I'm not trendy for the sake of being trendy.

Anyhoo, that article is the sort of thing that incites enneagram 1 style righteous fury. "I must explain to this person cognitive functions and set things right!"


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Lollipoplover (Feb 6, 2011)

Mayhaps you should send them a strongly worded email?


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

To hell with the article and stereotypical assumptions. 

As for the question in the title, I will answer that with "me."


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Seeker99 said:


> Wow, I'm so glad I'm a sensor and my lack of creativity or original thought allows me to have friends!


Me too. 

Also, I love the logic that as a feeler, I accept MORE people, so therefore have _less_ friends? What the...I don't even...


----------



## Psychstix (Feb 20, 2012)

Assumption, bias and stereotypes ruin facts.


----------



## Mr. Limpopo (Oct 7, 2011)

Lollipoplover said:


> Mayhaps you should send them a strongly worded email?


Jesus Christ, I'm not *that* hardcore. calm down!



fourtines said:


> Me too.
> 
> Also, I love the logic that as a feeler, I accept MORE people, so therefore have _less_ friends? What the...I don't even...


well obdiusly the k00l k1dZ wont accept u if u nice!


----------



## slyspy (May 18, 2011)

This was mildly amusing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

*yawn* I can write a better article for this.

"Which MBTI type has the least friends?"
The assholes of every type tend to have the least friends.
ZERO


The End


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Q: What MBTI type has the least friends?
A: Type SXIT


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Owfin said:


> Q: What MBTI type has the least friends?
> A: Type SXIT


Don't be mocking my type, now.


----------

